# Should I trade?



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

Here is the link to the plow truck
*Ford 3/4 ton- 4x4- auto- plow- low miles - $2500*
I am very seriously considering trading for. I have already talked to this owner and he is also very interested in the trade - https://kokomo.craigslist.org/cto/6024019516.html

(8 pics of his truck at that link)


















I own a '94 Ford Bronco Eddie Bauer edition (yes, that's the full size big dog) - mechanically sound, it just made the trip from VA Beach to Columbus, Ohio (small pic in profile)
New tires, new brakes, new starter, and RUST FREE (it came from the south)
-I know my Bronco is very reliable and would be a great 2nd truck for anyone that wants a beast Bronco.

We are about to swap more pics this evening. Are there any specifics I should check on this truck? Any problem areas I need to watch for? The truck looks to be in good shape from the chosen Craigslist pics...

Any and all thoughts count. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

The plow he's got is worth roughly $1200-1500, but the truck doesn't look that well kept. Your Bronco looks like in good shape. I'd suggest looking for a good used plow for your Bronco if you can, and make sure you wash it to keep it from becoming a rust bucket.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Keep the Bronco. The truck looks like it's beat. You did notice the hydraulic unit is a Meyer. It ain't a western. So the plows a mutt. If the Broncos in good shape, it's worth at least 5000.00


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Apparently you're very proud of your "beast" and "big dog". I think you'd miss it if it were gone.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Reedy, Keep yours'!! ck. his out for undercarriage rot, floors, rockers, Cracked frame also
doe's 4 wheel engage, plow work??? If all good, maybe Pay $ for it. Good luck


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

My question is...why did he replace the door ?

Also think you should keep yours and use it. Or trade or sell yours for a newer Dodge or GM, you will be happier. I know, I have too many Fords.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

He has a Meyers plow painted red not worth much 
Think you will find a better trade now that winter is over or sell yours and buy a better one


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks for the quick feedback!! I'm holding off for now... But i'll keep looking for trades while it continues to warm up.
I would love to keep the Bronco but I just feel like it would be too much work to get is ready for a plow and tailgate spreader...
Would prob need new alternator and I would need someone to run electric to the plow for me... back tailgate was a apparently bumped or pushed in a bit, you can't tell by looking at it but the back gate won't open right now and I would need to get bags, shovels, etc, out of the back without climbing over bench seat, and last, I've read I'd need to beef up the front suspension so it holds the plow better.
At this point, too much work for me to turn it into a plow truck.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

No.... at the end of the day that's just another beater plow truck with a straight blade. 
Your bronco is beautiful. 
I do think the truck is probably worth 2500 though.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

no, might even be a scam, when i click on it it says rochester

$1500 beater max, more like a $1000 home plow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

It's not a fair trade. It's probably full of glass, You can see it's been redone. It has a new door that don't match. If you want the truck the $2500.00 is not to bad if it is okay. The old bronco is worth much more than that. I'm not sure I would want to beat up that old bronco with a plow but it will plow small jobs nicely.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Barrow your neighbors from across the street !

If it had a 7.3 in it...you might had a good deal.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

and besides....Ohio does not get snow any more.


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

My neighbor actually runs a plow on that truck...
and that just means we're due for some good snows, right?!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

why do you want a plow? a snowblower will handle that driveway just fine....if you want to get into plowing, work for someone else for a year or two first


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

the plow is a must, but, that is actually a great example driveway for the resi accounts I will be servicing... however, you can't snow blow or shovel only when you have several drives to do and some sidewalk only sites downtown. i am also bidding on the country club and many other small biz.
i am currently in charge of 329 snow sites in PA, NY, and MA. mostly banks with a few big boxes in there. i'm well versed in why i need the plow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

329 accounts? Are you a NSP or just a huge snow removal company?


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

i work for one of the, what you guys on here like to call, "nationals" - however, i work this 'region' remote from the office


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Reedy said:


> i work for one of the, what you guys on here like to call, "nationals" - however, i work this 'region' remote from the office


Got Ya, Not to stir the pot, What are we suppose to call the nationals? The NSP I work for self performs and at the beginning of the season informed me they were going on a national level and in need of contractors.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

What is the company you work for?


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

'the nationals' or 'NSP(s)' fits well, really. I fell in love the first time I read 'nationals'

I work for the largest


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> He has a Meyers plow painted red not worth much
> Think you will find a better trade now that winter is over or sell yours and buy a better one


That is a Western Plow. Trip stops give it away along with sector, springs and plow ribs. Lift tube is Meyer, wiring appears to be Meyer. Mount looks like Meyer also. So if I had to guess everything is Meyer accept the plow itself.

OP, I would move on. The fender flares are a red flag and whatever the black stuff he painted on the rockers. If you do decide to look at it here are a few things to check. That 4x4 shifter moves easily, spring hangers and shackles, front shock mounts, frame near steering box.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Reedy said:


> the plow is a must, but, that is actually a great example driveway for the resi accounts I will be servicing... however, you can't snow blow or shovel only when you have several drives to do and some sidewalk only sites downtown. i am also bidding on the country club and many other small biz.
> i am currently in charge of 329 snow sites in PA, NY, and MA. mostly banks with a few big boxes in there. i'm well versed in why i need the plow


so you just answered your own question, that truck is not going to like the workout your going to give it, without some regular input$$$$


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

How did I miss this?



Reedy said:


> i am currently in charge of 329 snow sites in PA, NY, and MA. mostly banks with a few big boxes in there. i'm well versed in why i need the plow


I can be quite sure you didn't plan on plowing 329 sites in 3 states with this POS. So what is the purpose of a plow truck for you? Any reputable plow company with a portfolio of that size is gonna want something much more dependable. So if you are just subbing the sites out what do you need a truck for? Sure not gonna be using it to cover subs that don't show up over 3 states.

So whats your angle here? Are you the NSP? Or just a middle man?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

He could probably plow all 329 sites with that Big Dog, Beast of his!


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry, the day job had nothing to do with the truck trade. New/old truck is for side gig


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

No


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

If you are managing that many sites why are you not driving a new truck ? At least a newer truck, then just throw a plow on there.


----------



## Reedy (Jan 3, 2017)

On a Call said:


> If you are managing that many sites why are you not driving a new truck ? At least a newer truck, then just throw a plow on there.


Sorry, I confused everyone by talking about my day job in the middle of this thread, the 300+ sites that I manage on a daily/weekly basis has nothing to do with the trade... The plow truck I am looking to trade the Bronco for is only for a side gig.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Reedy said:


> Sorry, I confused everyone by talking about my day job in the middle of this thread, the 300+ sites that I manage on a daily/weekly basis has nothing to do with the trade... The plow truck I am looking to trade the Bronco for is only for a side gig.


Uh huh..........


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

You manage 329 sites, well versed in why you need a plow, but came here to ask if you should trade your Bronco for that roach?........then pose some probing questions about getting same Bronco ready to plow?

I'm calling troll. 

Two more quick things. 

1. Someone asked how we should refer to the Nationals. "Leech" or "Scumbags" always work and is quite appropriate. 

2. Why so evasive on who you work for? "The largest" is a dodgy answer.


----------

